# Ridiculous looking movie!



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I was surfing Amazon.ca and found this item http://www.amazon.ca/exec/obidos/ASI...321546-0771243

LoL, I couldn't help but laugh my head off (no pun intended). Anyone else here have some ridiculous movies?


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

I remember once watching KungPao that was really stupid!

Recently I saw an ad on Yahoo trailers or somewhere for Dead Or Alive. The movie is coming out this summer and the trailer looked awful bad.


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

bwaaaaaaaaaaaahahha hahaah Sounds like Chef Ramsey's Kitchen Nightmare with an Asian Twist!


----------



## loki (Jul 26, 2007)

Chef Ramsay is much more entertaining than either of those movies.


----------

